# AR-15 Build (pic)



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally finished my first build a couple weeks ago. 
 
Before:









After:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Sharp looking rifle. Are you left handed?

What are the stats on it?

When an episode of Walker Texas Ranger was aired in France, the French surrendered to Chuck Norris just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

whats the cost diff between finished and un-finished


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

what make is it?


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes I am left handed and I bought the kit from Del-ton.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

I think it cost around 600.


----------

